# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máy in 3d mini

## tinnghianguyen

E muốn tậu một e máy in 3d với mục đích để nghịch. Ae nào có xin cho biết giá cả và cách sử dụng. Cám ơn mọi người đã đọc tin

----------

